# My tank is overheating!!!!!



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I live in California and right now we are experiencing a very hot summer. We had the same thing last year (which I guess is called a trend  ) with temperatures hitting 100. The problem is my aquarium is constantly overheating now. I have the heater set at 78 degrees and during the day it gets as high as 84.

My tank is only stocked with plants for right now but I am worried that this will be a problem not only for the plants, but also for the fish when I do eventually stock the tank.

Anyone have ideas on how to keep the tank cool? All help is appreciated.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Fill a couple bottles with water and freeze. place the frozen bottles in to your tank.

If you have a sump then it works even better cause you can place in your sump out of sight.


----------



## brandon12777 (May 13, 2008)

I live in Phoenix so I will chip in here since its like 105-115 from June to September.

First I think your fish will be find at 84 degrees as long as you have good oxygen levels in the tank.

During the summer whiles we are home we keep the A/C at 78-80 degrees and the tank hangs out around the same temp. When we aren't home we turn the A/C up to 90. Recently we went out of town for 4 days and I check the tank temp when I got back it was still right at 80 even though the house was much hotter inside than normal.

This is my Exp. with hot weather on a 125g tank filtration is 3 Rena XP4's.

Brandon


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

For SA/CA cichlids, 84 is not a problem. I live in Tucson, AZ and it has been 105-110 degrees outside for the last several days. Try opening the lid and having a fan nearby to facilitate evaporative cooling. Dropping ice in the tank has never seemed like a great idea to me.

I never have had any problems, even with cool water type fish like goldfish and koi. Add a bubbler to increase circulation /aeration...

PS Just did a 75% water change and tank temp is coming down from 88 DF, fish fine...

Eric


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i keep my tank at 84


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I plan on keeping most likely apisto's and angels. But with the water never dropping below 80 I'm considering keeping discus now instead. Anybody have any problems with either illness or plants dieing from the swings?


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

If your temp is varying more than 2 to 3 degrees, I would move your heater setting up to between 82-84 to minimize the swings.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree, increase your heater temp slightly. 84 isn't going to harm the fish though. If it started to approach 90 I'd begin to worry about cooling the tank.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

Buy a stand alone one room AC unit and set it up in the fish room.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Afrowanksta said:


> Buy a stand alone one room AC unit and set it up in the fish room.


I had to do this in a former garage converted to den living space. Best **** money I spent. The room itself is fully insulated and had central air ran to it in the remodel, but still got hot during the summer days. Now with the portable A/C it stays nice, my tank temp is steady, and the whole family can enjoy the room without sweating.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

stupid internet - multiple post disregard


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

stupid internet - multiple post disregard


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

stupid internet - multiple post disregard


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not your internet just so you know. It's this forum.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

84 is fine. If you need to lower it you can put a fan on top and let it blow across the water. Water bottles frozen do next to nothing. It might lower it 1 degree for an hour, then nothing. You'll find that in a tank over 20g you'd have to put way more ice in a tank than is economical.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I guess I just never considered the AC as an option 

I can already see the stability now. Thanks again!


----------

